# C-50 "retro" colors on Colnago America



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Really? Is this as good as it gets this year? 

No Mapei? No PRZA? Maybe and old Navigators scheme? I'm just not in love with the old Master paint schemes and the rider on the top tube. Just think they could've done a lot better if they were going to bring back some old styles.

http://www.colnago-america.com/collection.php?name=C-50


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*colors*

These are boooooooooooooooooooooooring!!!!!:mad2:


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Atleast you can still get C-50's in the US. You can't anymore anywhere else.


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

mavicwheels said:


> These are boooooooooooooooooooooooring!!!!!:mad2:


Agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Actually those LX schemes are real popular on Ebay. Any time you'd see a bike, bidding would get fierce. And I believe the problem with getting that scheme from Maestro was it wouldn't come with the racer man on the top tube (probably because they didn't have the template). To me, that racer man image looks pretty crude and puerile though, compare to stuff most airbrush artists can come up with.


----------

